# What the heck am I supposed to eat?



## 19427 (Dec 16, 2006)

I cannot eat any vegetables or fruit fresh or canned at all. They cause terrible pain and D. Even in it's smallest amounts. I ate maybe 2 slices of those little mandrine oranges and had a 1/4 of a cup of salad greens with my solulable fiber based dinner and I was in misery! I have tried this over several months adding a little bit of insoluable fiber to my soluable fiber diet and my system just can't take it. I eat minimal amounts of meat. I eat fresh bread, English muffins, and plain pasta and that is about all. Every time I have tried IBS safe recipes they work for a couple of days then I can't tolerate it anymore. I have developed pica but I never satisfy it, right now I am craving nail polish remover! I have told my GI and she can't even be bothered to call me back about my meds not working. I don't really know what to do. Help please?


----------



## 20140 (Jan 2, 2007)

well, i dont have d but i do have ibs. i feel the triggers for problems, and maybe for you are like spicy foods and dairy. now, do u have just this problem or other problems like bad stomach feelings and pains and stuff? b/c i mite be able to help u with that, but for d i guess plain foods are the best.


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

It could possibly be the type of vegetables and fruits you are eating. Some vegetables and fruits are very high in fibre and cause a build up of gas and diarrhoea in some people. I am on a low-fibre diet which has been working for me for about 4 months. the banned (high-fibre) vegetables are brussel sprouts, cabbage, green beans, garlic, onions, leeks, mushrooms, peas and sweetcorn. have you been having any of those?The banned (high-fibre) fruits are berry fruits, unripe bananas, dried fruit, grapefruit, kiwi, mango, rhubarb and oranges. Even when I do eat veg and fruit, I have peel and deseed all of them so they are easier to digest.


----------

